# Nilfisk C110 3-5 PC X-TRA - £40.49 Delivered !



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/nilfisk-pressure-washer-patio-clean/835937#comments

Box Contains 
1 x C110 3-5 PC X-TRA Pressure Washer with trolley,wheels and onboard accessory holder 
1 x Detergent dosing bottle and foam applicator 
1 x Powerspeed nozzle 
1 x Vario nozzle 
1 x 5 Metre hose 
1 x Soft Grip Gun and Click&Clean lance 
1 x compact patio cleaner


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Great deal :thumb:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

£87 Now, literally just changed as i was checking the price out


wtf, just changed back???????? now back at £40


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

working for me


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

it changed for a bout 10mins, now back at £40, weird one
never worth £130, as its mostly sells for about £70
but bargain nevertheless


----------



## POOBUG (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! Nearly ordered one before chrimbo @ £49 but thought I'd wait until the weather got a little warmer, but too good an offer to turn down now, so just ordered one this morning!


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Was lookin at those on Argos just bought it ther now on amazon !!! Wheres the foam lances at  ?


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

Just ordered one now while the mrs is out spending at the next sale! It says comes with foam attachment, will i still need a proper foam lance? Thanks, Sam


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes you still need a proper foam lance, check out autobrites group buy here great price


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks just bought one through Amazon for £45 delivered, it a present for my brothers birthday. saves him using mine lol.


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Let us know when you receive yours everyone ! Looking forward to it !! Defo a brill bargain! My estimated delivery date is fri 31st


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

My estimated delivery said between 31st and 5th of jan, Sam


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

Mines between 4th - 6th January.


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

And mine, 31 -5 Jan! :thumb:


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Was going to get mine from Argos but they put the price back up so just got it from amazon, My estimated delivery said between 4th-6th Jan.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to the chassis nozzle :thumb:


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Amazon have them. £15.99 !


----------



## Ryan90VRS (Sep 17, 2010)

I've heard that that you don't need a foam lance the one you get with it is good enough?

Anyone tried it?


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

the autobrite foam lance is a bargain atm so im going for one now ! far better quality and defo better foam i looked a videos on youtube of the foam attachment and its not even close to the real deals


----------



## Ryan90VRS (Sep 17, 2010)

It did look a little runny.


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

yeh it just dont foam it up the same way , the snow foam lances throw out a good thick foam with the rite product and i think the cheap attachments just mix soap wit water and dont do the same sort of foaming action


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys, I also got this last week, also through Amazon, it was £44.99 then (buggers!), anyway as mentioned it does come with it's own foam attachment and after having spent shed loads of money over xmas I can't justify spending £40-50 on a new foam lance (yet), so question is, how well does the Nilfisk supplied one work? Does it produce foam at all? I'm not expecting it to perform like the actual foam lances, but for the money, is it an ok piece of kit?

Ps. I haven't tried it myself yet, because I need to get a longer hose!


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Just checked on Amazons tracker and my unit is out for delivery today! 

I also have some Snowfoam on order so as soon as I receive them, I'll take some photos of the performance. :thumb:


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Same here dude ! Lookin forward to it  hope it appears today !!


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

If you guys have ordered through Amazon, their preferred delivery partner is Home Delivery Network Ltd (Google HDNL to find their website). I'm sure many of you are aware that HDNL are a shambles when it comes to delivery, funnily enough it is their trade! I too ordered through Amazon last week and was forced to ring HDNL depots to get my delivery out when they had promised to, as Amazon were telling me there would be "substantial delays". However on the plus side, the lady on the phone at HDNL was very understanding. So I suggest you guys give HDNL a quick tinkle to see where your product is.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

kashcheema said:


> Guys, I also got this last week, also through Amazon, it was £44.99 then (buggers!), anyway as mentioned it does come with it's own foam attachment and after having spent shed loads of money over xmas I can't justify spending £40-50 on a new foam lance (yet), so question is, how well does the Nilfisk supplied one work? Does it produce foam at all? I'm not expecting it to perform like the actual foam lances, but for the money, is it an ok piece of kit?
> 
> Ps. I haven't tried it myself yet, because I need to get a longer hose!


I use the Nilfisk foam attachment - It's more like a a soaper than a foamer. I have been considering a proper foam lance.
I fill the 1 litre bottle with cheaper shampoo, such as the 25 litre/£15 Turtlewax Shampoo from Costco, each 1 litre bottle lasts 3 washes.
I first of all Soap/foam the car, go in and fill my wash bucket, come out and rinse with the normal pressure washer nozzle. Doing this takes all the dirt off my car before i go over it with the wash mitt and shampoo, then rinse with the the pressure washer again.
I wash my car about every 2 weeks so never really dirty although I washed it yesterday after 3 weeks of snow/bad weather and as normal all the dirt came off before I got to the wash mitt stage.
So I think the proper foam lance does a very good job but the normal Nilfisk foamer/soaper does a very good job for me.
Also I don't think I'd have the patience to wait 30 mins for the foam to soak and do it's work - My car is washed within 30 mins !


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Aletank said:


> I use the Nilfisk foam attachment - It's more like a a soaper than a foamer. I have been considering a proper foam lance.
> I fill the 1 litre bottle with cheaper shampoo, such as the 25 litre/£15 Turtlewax Shampoo from Costco, each 1 litre bottle lasts 3 washes.
> I first of all Soap/foam the car, go in and fill my wash bucket, come out and rinse with the normal pressure washer nozzle. Doing this takes all the dirt off my car before i go over it with the wash mitt and shampoo, then rinse with the the pressure washer again.
> I wash my car about every 2 weeks so never really dirty although I washed it yesterday after 3 weeks of snow/bad weather and as normal all the dirt came off before I got to the wash mitt stage.
> ...


You don't have to wait 30 minutes for snow to soak - it's just the Magifoam from Autobrite that does loads of cleaning if left, but you can rinse any snowfoam off quite quickly if you want to. 
Good to know the normal Nilfisk one is working ok for you...
30 minutes for a proper wash and dry is quick, even using ONR takes around that, if not a bit longer!

Regards,
Clive.
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I couldn't be bothered to try any further repairs on my frozen one and been without PW for too long (nearly a week )

So just ordered...Nilfisk C120 3-6 PAD Big Accessory Pressure Washer with 1700W Motor with guaranteed delivery by 1pm Friday, December 31! cheap as chips and on the way already!

I might sell my 'old' one for spares/repair....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Well ladies and Gentlemen, mine arrived lunchtime today! :thumb:

Fantastic service as I only ordered it Christmas day.

: As it came from the delivery driver









: All parts unpacked from box









: 10 minutes to assemble all parts of which was very easy from the images on
the assembly instructions 

















Now I'm currently waiting for my Snowfoam to be deivered so I was unable to test on the car. However I cound't wait to fire up this baby to see how it performed.
As a result I took the PW to my drive of which hasn't been cleaned in 5 years! Goodness me my friends, I couldn't believe how much power this thing had!
I'll let the pictures below give you an idea of the power.
As soon as I receive the Snowfoam, I'll let you know how the supplied lance performes. :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Footballer said:


> Well ladies and Gentlemen, mine arrived lunchtime today! :thumb:
> 
> Fantastic service as I only ordered it Christmas day.


Great results!

Worth considering a snow foam lance from one of the traders on here to get the most from your new 'toy' :thumb: The supplied one will work but not with the pressure and resultant foam/density you can get from one of the ones from the detailing world traders!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

they have gone up now.awaiting till 26 january aswell on mine still cant complain at that price


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Already have a C120 but ordered one of these for work, £45 delivered is so cheap, they must be losing money!

Used under chassis nozzle today for first time, superb!!! Couldn't believe the sludge appearing from the arches, well worth the £16.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered one too, unfortunately it was for £44 but you can't get it cheaper anywhere else so went for it. Only thing being it won't be delivered for 3-5 weeks  not a biggy as I can use the ONR in the mean time but can't wait to get it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

hope not need a box fix quick not had one for a few days


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

So annoyed I missed this at that price!!!!!


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

DasArab said:


> So annoyed I missed this at that price!!!!!


Mate its still available, just click on the New and used part and its still there. I too thought I had missed it but then saw that it was still there. Just hope I do get it and it is at that price. But it says it has only charged me £44.


----------



## Pablo_uk (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine arrived today


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Got mine today also Have to wait untill next year to try it  being the free taxi service today.

Happy new year guys


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Mines out for delivery  fingers crossed


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

I got one of these for 45 quid from argos about 2 weeks ago!! Absolute bargain!! Powerful and does a really good job!! Order another snow foam lance though as the one they give you is poor with the nilfisk.


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

Just tracked mine and it says its on the van for delivery, went on at 8.51am


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

Its here, will see how it performs soon, Sam


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm so impatient I'm constantly looking out the windows everytime I hear something move lol doesnt help that a wooden floor is being put in a room as well


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

It all seems good, not tried the shampoo attachment as i had already cleaned the car yesterday, so just rinsed it, and got rid of all the mud and grit accumulated from under the arches (range rover) and had a quick clean of the drive, looks much better, Sam


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Really good and great pressure.. only used AS autowash in the bottle but works well and did the job.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Its a great little machine. Just used mine on the convertible today. Well pleased I bought one and for only 57 quid!

Going to get some different snowfoam because the stuff I got on sample is pretty poor coverage even when not diluted by much.

I'll have to get some CG's stuff.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine came earlier today as well  so pleased with it !! It's a great we machine and looks the part !


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Cracking bit of kit, got mine £48 through Amazon. I also bought the AB Foam Lance on the GB and Magifoam that is amazing stuff.

I must say that the std chemical bottle/ foamer that it comes with is pretty good and worked well with Magifoam and suffices if cant stretch to a Foam Lance.

Write up here... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197883


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ive already got the foam lance for my karcher washer, is the adaptot able to be changed to suit the nilfisk washer without the need for a whole new lance?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

You can get an new attachment from autobrite


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Gutted i missed this, mine just broke to!!


----------



## silky (Mar 24, 2007)

used mine for the first time today and was impressed for a wee machine...it done a good job, just gave the aygo and the vectra a quick going over as not keeping to good to give it them the full bhoona, 

just used about 2 inch simoniz wash and wax in the bottle and gave them a good coating and left for 15 minutes, rinsed and re applied gave them a quick run over with the mitt on the top half and my microfibre noodle thing for the cills wheels and arches, then a good rinse came up good , will need to clay both cars next week if im up to it as feels a bit rough


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Kap01 said:


> Gutted i missed this, mine just broke to!!


Got mine on amazon about 50 squid ...I just checked for you and amzon have the c120 for £89.99 (was 189.99)






And the C110 thay have at £54.99 ...http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-li...p?ie=UTF8&qid=1293895046&sr=1-1&condition=new

....so looks like you needn't miss out on a bargain :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

steve_70 said:


> Got mine on amazon about 50 squid ...I just checked for you and amzon have the c120 for £89.99 (was 189.99)
> 
> Nilfisk C120 3-6 PAD Big Accessory Pressure Washer with 1700W Motor: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> ...


Steve, interesting how they move prices almost by the day - I wonder if us lot all placing orders affects it! The C120 package you've highlighted was £10 less on Thursday and yesterday, I ordered it at £79.99....
Still a bargain though at £89.99!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

CliveP said:


> Steve, interesting how they move prices almost by the day - I wonder if us lot all placing orders affects it! The C120 package you've highlighted was £10 less on Thursday and yesterday, I ordered it at £79.99....
> Still a bargain though at £89.99!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Yes, no doubt they will have some analytics intelligence software that will control stock and pricing levels.


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

Right... got mine?

Which of the "nozzles" it comes with is safe on car paint?
Both seem extremely powerful for use on car paint.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Parlivus said:


> Right... got mine?
> 
> Which of the "nozzles" it comes with is safe on car paint?
> Both seem extremely powerful for use on car paint.


Both will be fine, just dont get to close or point direct on to the paint. try and work at 45 degree to the panel :thumb:


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

I use the smaller lighter one good for the car !! 
The other one is for a more concentrated area job


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

riping i was looking order one of these and its jumped up 10 pounds. anyone know website were it is cheaper than 55. and does anyone use powerwasher from indoor tap i was for connection it to hozelock hoze from my kickhen tap thanks


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Just ordred myself one of these babies, managed to stay away from the C120......just.

What delivery date do you guys have?


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Ive ordered a c110 from amazon it was £45 but i wont be getting it till end of jan/start of feb......i guess they must be doing another deal on them then but are taking orders now?? Might be to do with the VAT hike??


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i went on again and its saying 55 can you send me like to it being 45 cheers


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

ill see if i can find it. I found it on HotUKDeals.

BRB


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm cant find it now but to prove im not lying










they must have stopped the offer?? or it was a mistake they have rectified now?

i followed a link from Hot uk Deals and IIRC it was for the 59.99 one then on the RHS of the screen it said other buying options and there was this one for 44.99?? so i chose that one?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lump said:


> Both will be fine, just dont get to close or point direct on to the paint. try and work at 45 degree to the panel :thumb:


No they are not both fine, shake both nozzles and one will rattle. This is a tornado nozzle which is designed for deep cleaning dirt out of concrete and even on a C110 is well capable of stripping paint and laquer from car bodywork.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i don't think your lying you order this last night i won't have money in bank till friday


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

i went for the bigger c120, hopin it arrives soon with the foam lance i ordered aswell


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Lovescars said:


> i don't think your lying you order this last night i won't have money in bank till friday


i had to prove to myself i had paid 45 for it!!!lol


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

lol what date you order yours pal. will be ordering one on friday but will be losing ten pounds. is it still good value for money at 55 ?


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

and also what is the snow foam lancer like and recommended snow foam that you can order on amazon to use with it that ain't to dear as iam on budget ?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

51 on argos


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Lovescars said:


> lol what date you order yours pal. will be ordering one on friday but will be losing ten pounds. is it still good value for money at 55 ?


I ordered mine on the 29th December....wont be getting it till end of Jan/start of Feb but im not in a hurry for it should have my foam lance by then as well so ill have the whole caboodle to play with  55 aint a bad price tbh if its as good as people say it is??


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

51 is good nut have pay 6 pound get it deliver. can someone recommend snow foam use with the lancer that comes with the washer cheers


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

can anyone help willl be ordering 2maro


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

anyone got any answer will be ording 2days thanks


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

got the c120 today with the extra patio cleaner etc, havent got using it as yet but i'm pretty pleased, seems solidly put together with metal fittings opposed to the inlaws plastic karcher rubbish which i broke... havent told him yet either 

also like the storage bits for the attachments... looking forward to the lance arriving now!!


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

just saw your post love scars,
i ordered magifoam, should work good with the lance. not used it yet though


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

cheers for reply i order today but say won't be dispatched for month did that happeni anyone else. i order of argos then cancelled as noticed don't get patio cleaner may as well get it if goings for same price


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> ive already got the foam lance for my karcher washer, is the adaptot able to be changed to suit the nilfisk washer without the need for a whole new lance?


Yes. I bought the Alto adaptor from Elite and swapped them over. Mine came on a metal extension threaded at both ends. Remember to unscrew the nut that comes after the white label and the extension goes in there.



steve_70 said:


> Got mine on amazon about 50 squid ...I just checked for you and amzon have the c120 for £89.99 (was 189.99)


I bought my c120 for £79.99 so saved a tenner there!



Hoppo32 said:


> No they are not both fine, shake both nozzles and one will rattle. This is a tornado nozzle which is designed for deep cleaning dirt out of concrete and even on a C110 is well capable of stripping paint and laquer from car bodywork.


+1. There's one with has an adjustable nozzle and this is the one that you should use. The other one doesn't. If you're not sure, try them both out - aim about 6" above the ground and see which one really cleans the pavement out. Massive difference.


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

used mine with magi foam today, superb..!! better than my gilmour


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

borinous said:


> Hmmm cant find it now but to prove im not lying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Amazon change pricing on goods like this as the wind changes! They basically can up the price when there's a run of orders or perhaps they had a batch at a special offer price they wanted to shift - the C120 was also changing price - that said both C110 and C120 are great value even if someone has to pay a little more!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

CliveP said:


> Hi, Amazon change pricing on goods like this as the wind changes! They basically can up the price when there's a run of orders or perhaps they had a batch at a special offer price they wanted to shift - the C120 was also changing price - that said both C110 and C120 are great value even if someone has to pay a little more!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Despite quoting the end of jan / start of feb for delivery i received it today!!!! so on with the :detailer:


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

ive never had power washes and i normaly run a hozelock hoze from my house to out my front. will the hoze just fit into the back of the pressure washer?


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Same here borinous, was quoted as being the end of the month but its just turned up today. So going to take it round my mums (no outside tap here) tomorrow and have a try with it


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Well recieved it Friday had a go with it on Sat and i have to say im well impressed. Much better than a small Karcher i used to use when i live at home with my parents and i even used the fake snow foam lance that came with it and tbh even that was pretty good with Autobrite supa snow foam. (will still be getting a proper lance though as it wasnt coming out thick enough to dwell)

Was worried that i may have made the wrong choice and should have gone for the C120 but for what i will use it for its perfect best £45 ive spent in a long time )


----------

